# tecumseh OV490EA



## moweracer227 (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone know the Bore & Stroke of this motor. Also looking for a Repair Manual for this. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

This might be the manual you need. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/695244A.pdf


----------

